# relatively obscure bands



## Anglo-Greek

Hi,
In German how would I say "obscure", as in "not very well-known". The context is "I mostly like relatively obscure bands".
Thanks in advance!


----------



## elroy

I would just say "unbekannt."


----------



## Henryk

elroy said:


> I would just say "unbekannt."


Ich auch.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> I would just say "unbekannt."


I don't quite agree. The phrase "relatively obscure" is not the same as "obscure", which in itself often has the definition of "relatively unknown". 

I want at least an extra word:

"ziemlich unbekannte Bands"
"somewhat/relatively/unknown bands"

Gaer


----------



## elroy

I'm sorry; I should have been clearer.

I meant that I would use "unbekannt" for "obscure" (the word in the title of the thread).  Of course there needs to be a qualifier that corresponds to "relatively."


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> I'm sorry; I should have been clearer.
> 
> I meant that I would use "unbekannt" for "obscure" (the word in the title of the thread). Of course there needs to be a qualifier that corresponds to "relatively."


Actually, I should have been clearer. I meant that I would have used "relatively unkown" for the word obscure, not just "unknown".

I agree with MW that defines obscure as: 

relatively unknown: as a : REMOTE, SECLUDED <an obscure village> b : not prominent or famous <an obscure poet>

In other words, "obscure" only means "somewhat unknown".

It's a small point though, and certainly debatable—and Cambridge is on your side, using only "unknown" for "obscure". 

Gaer


----------



## dd6kt

Guten Morgen !

Ich möchte anmerken, das das Wort 'obskur' auch auf deutsch existiert.
lt. Duden ist die Bedeutung hier eher 'geheimnisvoll' bzw. 'verborgen'. 
(Und so unüblich ist es gar nicht...)

Auf alle Fälle ist es vom Sprachgefühl her etwas negativ geprägt.

Ich würde es nicht mit relativ unbekannt übersetzen, da hier die Wertgebung wegfällt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, besitzt das englische obscure auch einen negativen Unterton.

Ohne die 'unbekannt'- Hinweise würde ich den Satz einfach mit 
'Ich mag überwiegend relativ obskure Bands' übersetzen (und mich wundern, wenn mein (deutsches) Gegenüber mich nicht klar verstanden hätte)


Quellen/Hinweise : Duden (duden.de), leo (dict.leo.org)


----------



## elroy

Gaer, so is "relatively obscure" redundant, in your opinion?


----------



## gaer

elroy said:


> Gaer, so is "relatively obscure" redundant, in your opinion?


Not really, Elroy, because there is no clear consensus that "obscure" means "relatively unknown" and not "unknown".

For me "unbekannt" seems lacking in something, but it may be the best we can do.

Do you sense certain nuances in "obscure" that are not in "unknown"?

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

Ich bin einverstanden, Gary: "unbekannt" ist keine perfekte Übersetzung von "obscure". Leider sieht es so aus, als ob das Deutsche keine genauere Entsprechung bieten könnte. Man könnte noch versuchen, es deskriptiv zu übersetzen. So etwas wie _weniger bekannte Bands_ oder _Bands, die keinen großen Namen haben_. Aber ich bin ganz ehrlich, meine Deutschkenntnisse reichen nicht aus, um hier einen idiomatischen Ausdruck vorzuschlagen.


----------



## Aurin

DD6KT:
"Ohne die 'unbekannt'- Hinweise würde ich den Satz einfach mit 
'Ich mag überwiegend relativ obskure Bands' übersetzen (und mich wundern, wenn mein (deutsches) Gegenüber mich nicht klar verstanden hätte)"


Ja, es gibt obskure Bands, aber ich glaube, dass das deutsche obskur eine andere Bedeutung als das englische obscure hat (false friend)


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> DD6KT:
> "Ohne die 'unbekannt'- Hinweise würde ich den Satz einfach mit
> 'Ich mag überwiegend relativ obskure Bands' übersetzen (und mich wundern, wenn mein (deutsches) Gegenüber mich nicht klar verstanden hätte)"
> 
> 
> Ja, es gibt obskure Bands, aber ich glaube, dass das deutsche obskur eine andere Bedeutung als das englische obscure (false friend)


Well, I just Googled "relativ obskur" and saw that phrase used in many sentences just as I would use it in English, so now I'm not sure!

If I talk about "relativel obscure music", I'm not just thinking of music that is unknown or little known. I'm also thinking of music that is in my opinion more sophisticted and more unususal than most. That's why I say that there are nunaces connected with "obscure" that are missing in "unknown".

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Obskur im Deutschen hat allerdings nicht die Bedeutung von unbekannt. Leider ist mir die englische Definition zu unvertraut, als dass ich die Begriffe richtig vergleichen könnte. 
Der Begriff beinhaltet etwas von nicht legal, z.B. obskure Geschäfte, obskure Machenschaften. Obskur=dunkel, also etwas, was man verstecken will.


----------



## cyanista

gaer said:


> Well, I just Googled "relativ obskur" and saw that phrase used in many sentences just as I would use it in English, so now I'm not sure!
> 
> If I talk about "relativel obscure music", I'm not just thinking of music that is unknown or little known. I'm also thinking of music that is in my opinion more sophisticted and more unususal than most. That's why I say that there are nunaces connected with "obscure" that are missing in "unknown".



Das können nicht viele Sätze gewesen sein, meine Google-Suche erweist nur 19 echte Treffer für "relativ obskur" (am Anfang 47, aber sie werden nicht alle angezeigt, wenn der Inhalt identisch ist). Nur manchen davon kann man eine vergleichbare Bedeutung zuschreiben, und dann klingt es auch noch wie eine direkte Übersetzung. Da bin ich sehr skeptisch!


----------



## Aurin

Eine nicht so bekannte Band könnte man auch Amateurband nennen.


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> Das können nicht viele Sätze gewesen sein, meine Google-Suche erweist nur 19 echte Treffer für "relativ obskur" (am Anfang 47, aber sie werden nicht alle angezeigt, wenn der Inhalt identisch ist). Nur manchen davon kann man eine vergleichbare Bedeutung zuschreiben, und dann klingt es auch noch wie eine direkte Übersetzung. Da bin ich sehr skeptisch!


_Die erste Hypnotics-LP ist schon relativ obskur, …_

_Während Anfang 2005 der Begriff noch relativ obskur erschien, hat sich Podcasting mittlerweile zu einem der heißesten Mediatrends entwickelt. _

_Einsiedler J. D. Salinger und von sich selbst verliehen - auch DeLillo lebt sehr zurückgezogen: "Es hat mir immer gefallen, relativ obskur zu sein._

_Bin in diesem Bereich relativ neu, benutze Shareaza nur für Musikfiles, die relativ obskur sind und nicht so aktuell sind _

_Vom Kultfilm zum Remake ist es oft nicht weit, selbst wenn das Original relativ obskur war._

Perhaps you object to all these as being poor German, but they all are much like thoughts I would express in English.

It could be that people discussing music, computer technology and art/literature may tend to borrow phrases from other languages. My friends do, and that could be another problem. We tend to mix a lot of English and German in a non-standard way because we know each other well and use "short-cuts".

I really don't know. 

Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Anglo-Greek said:


> Hi,
> In German how would I say "obscure", as in "not very well-known". The context is "I mostly like relatively obscure bands".
> Thanks in advance!


 
Wir sollten die Ausgangsfrage nicht vergessen und Anglo-Greek sucht einen Begriff im Sinn von "not very well-known". Und obskur gibt im Deutschen diesen Aspekt nicht wieder.


----------



## gaer

Aurin said:


> Wir sollten die Ausgangsfrage nicht vergessen und Anglo-Greek sucht einen Begriff im Sinn von "not very well-known". Und obskur gibt im Deutschen diesen Aspekt nicht wieder.


I think there is a problem in both languages:

obskur

Note the "unbekannt" secondary meaning given there.

Perhaps this is a "contamination" of German. God forbid that someone should ever dare to borrow a nuance from English without being accused of ruining the purity of German.


----------



## Aurin

gaer said:


> I think there is a problem in both languages:
> 
> obskur
> 
> Note the "unbekannt" secondary meaning given there.
> 
> Perhaps this is a "contamination" of German. God forbid that someone should ever dare to borrow a nuance from English without being accused of ruining the purity of German.


 


Tatsächlich. 
Man lernt nie aus. 
"Obskur" hätte ich nie im Sinne von "unbekannt" verstanden, höchstens insofern, dass der illegale, subspekte Aspekt etwas von unbekannt impliziert.


----------



## Kajjo

Das Wort "obskur" wird im Deutschen normalerweise nicht im Sinne von "unbekannt" verwendet, sondern nur im Sinne von "geheimnisvoll, seltsam, verborgen".

Die von Gaer aufgeführten Sätze klingen nach schlechter Übersetzung und sind nicht idiomatisch.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde den Ausgangssatz in einer der folgenden Varianten übersetzen.

Meistens mag ich besonders die relativ unbekannten Bands.
Meistens mag ich besonders die recht unbekannten Bands.

("Mostly" hat zwei Bedeutungen: 1. hauptsächlich, 2. am häufigsten, meistens)

Im vorliegenden Beispiel habe ich es mit zwei Wörtern (meistens +  besonders) übersetzt.


----------



## dd6kt

Hallo !

Deshalb mein Einwand, das die Einschränkung der Bedeutung auf 'unbekannt' die Verwendung von 'obskur' nicht sinnvoll erscheinen lässt.

Allerdings gehe ich bei einer Übersetzung des Satzes aus der englischen Sprache davon aus, dass vielleicht die Verwendung von 'obscure' bereits nicht vollständig gedeutet wurde, da ich (nach meinem Sprachgefühl) die beiden Varianten als deckungsgleich empfinde. 

Wenn es eine Übersetzung sein soll, finde ich 'obskur' weitaus passender.
Wenn hier nur das 'unbekannt' ausgedrückt werden soll, finde ich 'obskur' wie auch 'obscure' irgendwie fehl am Platze.

Gerade der Hinweis, das es sich auch um ungewöhnliche und nicht nur um unbekannte Musik handelt sehe ich hier als deutlichen Fingerzeig.

Eine Mainstream-Band die unbekannt ist, ist deshalb noch keineswegs obskur. Andererseits kann z.B. eine Metal-Gothik-Band obskur und dennoch bekannt sein. Es ist wohl mehr ein Frage der versteckten leicht skeptisch-negativen Deutung. Rein objektiv passt da aber weder 'obskur' noch 'obscure'.

Das ist doch so ein klassischer Fall, wo man ein Wort nicht eifach 1:1 übersetzen kann, sondern sich mit dem tatsächlichen Gebrauch und der Intention der Aussage auseinandersetzen muss.
(Das macht es ja so spannend)...


----------



## gaer

dd6kt said:


> Hallo !
> 
> Allerdings gehe ich bei einer Übersetzung des Satzes aus der englischen Sprache davon aus, dass vielleicht die Verwendung von 'obscure' bereits nicht vollständig gedeutet wurde, da ich (nach meinem Sprachgefühl) die beiden Varianten als deckungsgleich empfinde.


The primary meaning of "obscure", used as an adjective, is this, from Cambridge:

Official policy has changed, for reasons that remain obscure.
His answers were obscure and confusing.

Now, this is where things get confusing, because dictionaries start using synonyms, but they are incomplete. Cambridge uses "unclear", which is horribly inadequate. "Unclear" does not even scratch the surface. Compare with these for "obskur":

Relationen zu anderen Wörtern:

"Obscure" has the same nuances.

The problem comes about when the second meaning is used, again from Cambridge:

an obscure island in the Pacific
an obscure 12th-century mystic

The synonym given is "unknown", but under NO CIRCUMSTANCES would I use the word "unknown" in place of "obscure". I would NEVER use "obscure" in place of "unknown", or vice versa.


> Wenn es eine Übersetzung sein soll, finde ich 'obskur' weitaus passender.
> Wenn hier nur das 'unbekannt' ausgedrückt werden soll, finde ich 'obskur' wie auch 'obscure' irgendwie fehl am Platze.


That is exactly correct. There IS no word in German that quite fits. There is a hole. Other than leaving "obscure" in quotes in the German translation, I see no completely satisfactory solution.


> Gerade der Hinweis, das es sich auch um ungewöhnliche und nicht nur um unbekannte Musik handelt sehe ich hier als deutlichen Fingerzeig.


Exactly. The key is "ungewöhnliche".


> Eine Mainstream-Band die unbekannt ist, ist deshalb noch keineswegs obskur.


Yes.


> Andererseits kann z.B. eine Metal-Gothik-Band obskur und dennoch bekannt sein.


Yes, although other members are going to object to "obskur" being used in place of "obscure". They are going to say that "obskur" does not have the meaning of "ungewöhnlich", I think. I believe that nuance is part of the English word, not the German word.


> Es ist wohl mehr ein Frage der versteckten leicht skeptisch-negativen Deutung. Rein objektiv passt da aber weder 'obskur' noch 'obscure'.


I don't think so. The "skeptisch-negativen Deutung" is coming from German, at least in my opinion. You see? That's the problem.


> Das ist doch so ein klassischer Fall, wo man ein Wort nicht eifach 1:1 übersetzen kann, sondern sich mit dem tatsächlichen Gebrauch und der Intention der Aussage auseinandersetzen muss.
> (Das macht es ja so spannend)...


That's the most important part. I could not agree more! 

Gaer


----------



## dd6kt

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort


----------

